# Mini LUX Downgradeable?



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Mini LUX is Downgradeable to TE3? If yes, which remote do I need to use to work with the LUX?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

DigitalDawn said:


> Does anyone know if the Mini LUX is Downgradeable to TE3? If yes, which remote do I need to use to work with the LUX?


Do you mean Mini VOX? If so, the Mini VOX will load the software to match its host DVR, whether TE3 or TE4.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

No, I meant the Mini LUX. It's the new version of the VOX with a different remote.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DigitalDawn said:


> No, I meant the Mini LUX. It's the new version of the VOX with a different remote.


Who sells it?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

DigitalDawn said:


> No, I meant the Mini LUX. It's the new version of the VOX with a different remote.





JoeKustra said:


> Who sells it?


Seconding Joe - I haven't heard of it yet. I'm willing to bet it's just a normal A95 Mini Vox but shipped with a Lux remote instead of the old Vox one.

In which case, it'll downgrade to TE3 just fine if your host is on TE3, but the Lux remote will not work in Bluetooth (RF) mode - only IR mode, so you'll need to put the Mini somewhere where it can be seen by the remote.


----------



## ohmark (May 22, 2007)

lhvetinari said:


> ... but the Lux remote will not work in Bluetooth (RF) mode - only IR mode, so you'll need to put the Mini somewhere where it can be seen by the remote.


"The TiVo LUX Remote's IR/RF signal removes line-of-sight requirements, ideal for in-cabinet setups. Requires 2 AA batteries (not included)." https://smile.amazon.com/TiVo-Strea...x&qid=1591974927&sr=8-4&tag=amz-mkt-chr-us-20


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

ohmark said:


> "The TiVo LUX Remote's IR/RF signal removes line-of-sight requirements, ideal for in-cabinet setups. Requires 2 AA batteries (not included)." https://smile.amazon.com/TiVo-Strea...x&qid=1591974927&sr=8-4&tag=amz-mkt-chr-us-20


The remote is RF-compatible (well, Bluetooth to be clear) but the Mini Vox will not pair a bluetooth remote while running in TE3 mode - see Joe's thread Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lhvetinari said:


> The remote is RF-compatible (well, Bluetooth to be clear) but the Mini Vox will not pair a bluetooth remote while running in TE3 mode - see Joe's thread Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails


Mine RF pair just fine while running TE3. You just can't use the voice feature unless you upgrade to TE4.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Did you get the new Mini LUX already?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

DigitalDawn said:


> Did you get the new Mini LUX already?


Huh?

Who are you asking? You're the one who started the thread and had info on the yet-unreleased device.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo Mini LUX is here


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Wow that’s a disappointment.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> Wow that's a disappointment.


Yeh I was really expecting Dolby vision out of this


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Mine RF pair just fine while running TE3. You just can't use the voice feature unless you upgrade to TE4.


Maybe there's just something I'm doing wrong, since you're the second person to tell me that. I've got a Lux remote and an A95 mini, and even with two Global Resets in a row, attempting to pair with the Mini just flashes the amber light for two minutes until it gives up.

Upgraded to Hydra and it paired within 15 seconds on the first attempt.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

cwoody222 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Who are you asking? You're the one who started the thread and had info on the yet-unreleased device.


Hi Chris,

I had thought that the Mini LUX had already shipped. I then called my rep and found out that it had not.


----------

